# Anyone else waiting for the new Joanna Newsom album due in October?



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

As many threads here will testify, there IS 'serious' music outside of the classical sphere, and Joanna Newsom is one such artist. She's a concert harpist and singer, known in the early days for her 'Lisa Simpson' voice and hyper-literate lyrics. She's both a critics' and hipsters' favourite.

You may not get her music at first listen, in fact you may even be repulsed, but the payback for repeat listens is immensely rewarding.

More than 5 years after her third album (a triple!) 'Have One On Me' we await 23rd October for her new release 'Divers' (man, this gal loves puns and multiple meanings).

Who else is waiting anxiously?


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

It is the most I've looked forward to an album release in at least five years.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I really love the two songs I've heard. My friend that is a huge fan received a review copy and has been raving about it.


----------



## whupth (Jun 28, 2015)

Don Fatale said:


> You may not get her music at first listen, in fact you may even be repulsed, but the payback for repeat listens is immensely rewarding.


:tiphat:

_Ys_ took me longer to 'crack' than any album - something like 15 spins before I finally warmed up to it. And now it's in my top 25 albums.

I've listened to _Divers_ twice and I love it so far. The title track and "Anecdotes" will end up being, I think, two of my favorite songs of hers.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I've listened to Divers 4 times today (so far), and it's starting to hit hard! A Pin-light Bent is one of my favourites, maybe because it harks back to how she sounds with just a voice and harp. Compelling.

Fascinating and complex music, with her lyrics as ever in a class of their own. Classical music fans should really be getting what she does. If this isn't 'serious music' I don't know what it.

Ys is in my top 5, perhaps top 1. I can still recall the first time I listened to it, having bought the CD without previewing. It was so obviously something special.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I plan to listen this weekend. I'm so out of touch now I didn't even know this album was coming, but I like her other albums a lot.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

How come the folks on a classical music site would rather talk about Britney Spears than Joanna Newsom?


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey, I like Joanna Newsom! It's just been a long time since I listened to her. I used to listen to her first two albums a lot, and then I never really listened to the three-disc album... I just always had something else to listen to and never got around to it. I should fix that first before hearing her new album.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> How come the folks on a classical music site would rather talk about Britney Spears than Joanna Newsom?


They're talking about Newsom at the Progressive Ears Forum. Guitarist extraordinaire Mike Keneally started the thread.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm looking forward to hearing the full album, but I'm on a strict no-buy at the moment - maybe at a certain friend's place over a game of chess, he'll almost certainly be getting it.

I love_ Ys_, and think "Emily" is one of the best tracks by anyone ever, but was a little disappointed by the over-long mixed bag that was _Have One On Me_.

Seen he in concert twice now, the first time being among the very best gigs I've ever seen.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Just noticed that some helpful soul has put her first self-distributed EP up on YT:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Raw is an understatement on this very early recordingm nonetheless The Fray at 21:33 never fails to move me.

Just the words 'triple album' are enough to put many off, but Have One On Me has many good songs, and as ever, great moments and lyrics. The musical payoff in the last half of this one is really something.


----------

